# Hotsling or Peanut Shell?-- New to Babywearing



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all,
I'm 8 mos pregnant with my first and am shopping for a sling. I have decided to start with just a basic pouch sling. Is there much of a difference between hotslings and peanut shells? Does anyone have any thoughts on stretch fabric vs. non stretch, and whether a reversible is a good idea?
Finally, any opinions on patterns?
Thanks!


----------



## 3cuties (Mar 4, 2006)

Hotsling was my very first babywearing purchase.







I really like Hotsling because the customer service is amazing.







I cannot even count how many times I returned and exchanged pouches to get the perfect fit -- they were so understanding and worked with me. I have heard that stretch is nice for newborns, but I loved my hemp and my sateen HS. I now have a jersey stretch PS for my 6 month old, it is nice but I have no regrets with starting with HS -- and great customer service is worth it.

I know you don't ask, but many babywearers often say that the Moby wrap (which is stretchy) is a great newborn babycarrier. Good luck!


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd like to know about peanut shells as well. I personally really prefer the stretch, because I just find it easier to get big babies in it.
I'm not all that big on the HS customer service though- I mean it wasn't bad. But it says there's a $5 restocking fee for returns, in addition to of course not being refunded for the cost of shipping. I noticed there's a bunch new on ebay from a specific seller- they're not much cheaper, but a few bucks off in some instances, IIRC. Also they had some patterns in sizes that were out of stock on the HS website.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

We LOVED our Hotsling. We had the stretch cotton. It is not really that stretchy at all, but has just enough "give' to get baby in nicely.

I wish I could still use it now, but DD is just too heavy for me to carry on one shoulder anymore.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a hemp hotsling and I LOVE it. I can't speak for the Peanut shell becuase that is not where my experiences lie.


----------



## ChristinaLucia (May 1, 2006)

I have both hotslings and peanut shells and I love them for different reasons. I must say though that I find the PS a little more comfy & stretchy.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Another hotsling lover here. I don't know anything about the PS, though.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't own a HS "yet" but I have a jersey stretch PS that I LOVE. It has just the right amount of stretch and it fits me perfect. I have tried a pouch that was cotton stretch and it was just too stiff for me.

Have you thought about www.theslingset.com I would love one of these for a newborn.


----------



## Sarah102383 (Jun 8, 2005)

I own 6 Peanut Shells (I know, I know)







and I cannot say enough good things about them. Have a couple of microfleeces, some cotton reversible pouches, and some jersey stretch. Love them all! I find them to have the best fit for me without having to do a shoulder flip. Plus, I love that I can email the owner Alicia at any time and get a super fast response.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Howcome I can't find jersey knits on the website? Would microfleece be just as stretchy? Is it too hot for warm weather?
I just saw a pic of the CUTESt sling in the universe in the newspaper, and after reading this thread and checking out the ps website, I realized that's what it was- it's that flip polka dot pattern. It sounds like the reversibles are not as stretchy/comfy as the knit or fleece ones though, is that right? I have enough issues getting my long baby in the hip carry, so I need stretch. But boy I wish I had seen that polka dot number when I was pregnant--there would have been no restraining me.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Hazelnut said:


> Howcome I can't find jersey knits on the website? Would microfleece be just as stretchy? Is it too hot for warm weather?QUOTE]
> 
> You are right, I didn't see jersey knits either?? It says that the micro-fleece is good for warm weather. I am DYING to buy the Zebra print one that says it's lightweight fleece?? And it's on sale!!!


----------



## sesa70 (May 12, 2006)

I personally love peanut shells. I have tried both hotsling and ps and ps wins by a landslide! I tried a couple of hs's, the stretch sateen and the hemp. I felt like they were too stiff and didnt have enough give to them.

I use the ps jersey stretch and its the one babywearing item I couldnt live without. Its so comfy! I used it for my dd as a newborn, and now at 6 months its still awsome, and she is a CHUNKY money









I find it to be supportive, even of bigger babies.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I can't seem to find a jersey stretch one anywhere. Are the cotton stretch ones as good? What about microfleece? I have a little trouble getting my baby in the hs hip carry- though it was perfect for the kangaroo carry when he was younger- so I could do with a little more streeetch.


----------



## kallieb (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't own a hotsling, but PS gets a







from me! I really love mine. I have the solarveil one, and it's sooo comfy, and ds loves it too. Plus the pocket and ring on the outside of the pouch are really handy!


----------



## Sarah102383 (Jun 8, 2005)

I think the jersey ones are from last season - mine I got last summer. I think they have some new stuff coming out soon, hopefully more jersey is in there too!


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I just found a jersey one on sale at punkin pockets. She said they were talking about discontinuing them. Anyway it came today (I can't stop...) and I do love it.







And it was easier to slip him in and out than with the HS.


----------

